#  9X2AW

## 4L5A

, DF2AW     , 13 - 28  2021,  9X2AW.
https://dxnews.com/ru/9x2aw/

----------

4l1ma, Eugene163, RA3QTT

----------


## RC3XG

> ,


.   (-5 dB)  FT8  21 .   .   50 ....  500 -  -...
   7Q7 (+3 dB)  ,     .  :Smile:

----------


## RN9RI

> !   ....

----------


## UN8FR

,     :Crazy: 

, 1B/TA1HZ    ...      JTDX,    ...

----------

4l1ma

----------

